# Geez...Just broke off my speedometer sensor!



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 1, 2014)

Speedo in my '95 was acting up so I ordered a new speed sensor for it. everyone I talked to said pull the 10mm bolt and the sensor will just come out. Well, the bolt was already out and the tab was broke off. I tried to gently use a pair of vice grips to work it loose. That didn't work at all. I ended up having to get the grips tighter and tighter cause they were slipping. Then the whole top broke off! Now its almost flush with the tranny and I cant get a hold of it. Anyone have any ideas? All I can think of is pulling the tranny and getting it out from the backside...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the flange is still on it where the bolt goes through, soak it overnight in rust penetrant and use a chisel and hammer to try and turn the flange until you can get it loose enough to pull out. If the flange is gone, I would suggest using an extractor (see link to picture below to see what I'm talking about). Otherwise, it's do some transmission disassembly. Hopefully you can get the extension housing off without pulling out the transmission. 
That said, don't be surprised if the new speed sensor doesn't fix your speedo. There was a lot of issues with speedo head units in the mid-and-late 90's Nissans, especially the trucks and Sentras. Behind the cluster is four, small bolts that screw through the printed circuit and housing into the back of the speedo head unit. The brass threads of the speedo head unit would crack and cause a poor contact as the screws loosened, which would cause intermittent or no speedometer operation and would set a P0500 vehicle speed sensor code. You could tighten the bolts up and it would work for a while, but, the correct fix was to replace the speedo head unit. Just something to keep in mind if the new speed sensor doesn't work out.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 1, 2014)

Got it out. I used a dent puller,lol. Had to cut a section of the exhaust pipe out of the way to get a strait shot to drill a few holes, but it was easier than pulling the tranny.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good deal! I hope the new sensor fixes it!


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 1, 2014)

Works perfect now. Thank goodness!


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have problem removing the old one. Putting the new one, I broke the tab, and can not pull it out. I drove it around and the indication was the same (max. 40mph). My conclusion was, the speedometer was bad not the sensor. I drove my truck to the highway, my speed dropped to ZERO from 40mph. When I reached my destination, I looked at the sensor and was hanging by the wire. fluid sprayed underneath the truck. I had to call my wife to bring the old sensor. re-installed and drove home with no problem. Speed still 40mph max. Have you tried turning the sensor left/right while pulling out the sensor slightly?


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

I too had a big problem pulling mine out. my best advice it get a vise grip on it good and get a slide hammer on the adjustment screw on the vise grip and it comes right out i know from experience after breaking all the casting off the sensor. also putting it in i just turned the slide hammer around and used the flat side to drive the new one in.


----------

